# Chromium and native client (nacl)



## cduret (Feb 26, 2012)

*H*ello,

I cannot make working nacl examples with my *F*reeBSD box: FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE amd64. I have the last chrome package installed from sources: chromium 17.0.963.56. Could someone have a look and tell me if someone got it to work?

http://gonativeclient.appspot.com/dev/demos/sdk_examples/

*T*hanks a lot


----------

